# 2000*F Furnace Mortar



## Malus88 (Jul 3, 2011)

I was lucky enough to get a quart of Furnace mortar for free. Only problem is it's only rated to 2000*F. Is there any way I can raise the temp rating of this material high enough to smelt bronze? Or am I just pissin in the wind with this stuff?


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 3, 2011)

There's that word again.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 3, 2011)

I sure wouldn't use it. If you spend all that money to buy 3000F firebrick, why take a chance with 2000F mortar? In saying this, I am assuming you know the difference between mortar and refractory cement and weren't going to line the furnace with just mortar.


----------



## Malus88 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, I do know the difference, but I had also seen that people had made homemade refractory material. Just curious if I could use this as a base, and possibly mix it with pulverized firebrick or something of the sort. Oh well, it was free, and I figured it was worth a thought. Thanks guys.


----------



## Lou (Jul 4, 2011)

All depends on what you want to do. Best way to go is to go with professional grade refractories. They last for years.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 28, 2011)

It's been hard for me to find refractory cement in town for a while. So I haven't finished my furnace. I ran into this post & started searching again & by chance found that Sears, of all people, carries this stuff, Rutland Inc Gallon Refractory Cement 600. :shock: 

I'll be paying them a visit today!


----------



## gold4mike (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you very much for that find! It looks to me like it's Sears.com that's selling it rather than the physical store. Their website appears to be somewhat like Amazon.com in that you can advertise items for sale via Sears.com. 

I went to the Rutland.com website and they have several other products available that have a higher temperature rating. It looks like they are a great resource for a home built furnace or incinerator.

I recently had roughly 100 pieces of 2-1/2" X 2-1/2" X 22" firebrick given to me so I'm itching to do something with it. 

Thank you Thank you Thank you!


----------



## NoIdea (Jul 28, 2011)

Yah, im a big fan of bronze too.  

Deano


----------



## Mschindler300 (Aug 19, 2011)

Also try some local foundrys I working for alcast company in IL and we change out Furnaces all the time. Some foundrys might sell ya a bag of refactory cement so you can cast your own furnace lining its pretty simple.


----------

